# This is why I am skeptical about Britney's Harper's Bazaar shoot.



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

This girl has been photoshopped to death.  These pics are from a Glamour magazine shoot taken earlier this year.

*BEFORE*






*AFTER*





*This is the Harper's Bazaar shoot I am referring to.*


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 8, 2006)

I LOVE her... but gosh, she looks rough.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 8, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 8, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwww :bye:


----------



## jess (Aug 8, 2006)

she looks like a junkie in the first pic and a princess in the 2nd pic - how amazing is the difference between the two?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, wow.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This girl has been photoshopped to death_

 
I don't think she's been photoshopped to death, I think she's been photoshopped to _life_!  Scary!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw man!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I don't think she's been photoshopped to death, I think she's been photoshopped to life!  Scary!_

 
LOL!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

*shrug*
There's not a single solitary celebrity on the front of ANY magazine  that isn't photoshopped.
Why should she be made a spectacle of?
And, if she IS going to be made a spectacle of, perhaps a reevaluation of the nuclear meltdown that is Teri Hatcher's face is in order.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 8, 2006)

You should be skeptical of ALL photoshoots...lol.
You should SEE what my Graphic Designer friend has done to people for crappy local magazines!! 
He did it for one of my pictures and I look like a real doll/pornstar.
In real life i look like an elf, cute, but not sexy in the least...lol


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_You should be skeptical of ALL photoshoots...lol.
You should SEE what my Graphic Designer friend has done to people for crappy local magazines!! 
He did it for one of my pictures and I look like a real doll/pornstar.
In real life i look like an elf, cute, but not sexy in the least...lol_

 

I am.  LOL!  

The wonders people can do with a computer.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_*shrug*
There's not a single solitary celebrity on the front of ANY magazine  that isn't photoshopped.
Why should she be made a spectacle of?
And, if she IS going to be made a spectacle of, perhaps a reevaluation of the nuclear meltdown that is Teri Hatcher's face is in order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know Britney is your girl, but she looks bogus.  

I do, however, agree with you about Teri Hatcher.  She looks horrible, just horrible.  I don't even want to talk about her cuz I don't know where to start.  I....I can't even continue.

And yes, all the models and celebrites we see in magazines are photoshopped.  It's just a shame to see what they actually look like versus what we see in the magazines.  It's shocking really.  And some need it more than others.

You guys should check out the Glenn Feron website.  It has everyone from Beyonce to Halle Berry with their before and afters.  The portfolio section is under construction but hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 8, 2006)

W O W! I am in SHOCK!  I had to look at the before and after SEVERAL times. The top looks like a paparazzi photo and the bottom like a magazine.  I mean, I knew they photo shopped pics, but I had NO IDEA they could make them look THAT different.  I want a photo shopped pic if me like that!  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W O W.  That is all I can say.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

creepy... the first one looks like a mug shot.

Honestly though I dont like the makeup in the fixed up one either.. she looks like she has brown black eye. It's panda-ish.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

Check out the retouching here.  It's interesting.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I know Britney is your girl, but she looks bogus.  

I do, however, agree with you about Teri Hatcher.  She looks horrible, just horrible.  I don't even want to talk about her cuz I don't know where to start.  I....I can't even continue.

And yes, all the models and celebrites we see in magazines are photoshopped.  It's just a shame to see what they actually look like versus what we see in the magazines.  It's shocking really.  And some need it more than others.

You guys should check out the Glenn Feron website.  It has everyone from Beyonce to Halle Berry with their before and afters.  The portfolio section is under construction but hopefully it will be back up soon._

 
Britney isn't my girl, not over anyone else really. 
Britney looks bogus?
I'd love to see anyone pose for an internationally read magazine at the height of pregnancy (or not, either way) and NOT allow their image to be photoshopped.
I'd love to see all members on this site NOT photoshop their face before posting their fotd's (and I'm not saying everyone does but I am saying it happens).  Shocking what a celeb looks like? Celebs are people too. 

Perhaps if the public were to actually show the mag editors that we WANT to see the celebs as they really are instead of after the airbrushed magic this wouldn't be such a huge deal. 
Do I want to see Britney got back to her reality as it was in 2001? Absolutely. I'd love to see her claw her way back up.

As an aside: imagine for a minute seeing the commentary about Britney here through the eyes of someone with fledgling self esteem...
Who hasn't the nerve yet to post an FOTD
Or be active on the site
Or make a contribution
Who isn't a pro
and reads these comments....
How must it make that person feel?
"If they are willing to trash Britney Spears, and I'm no where near as pretty as she is...with our without makeup...I'm NEVER posting FOTD's."

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think the public, sadly, would be very kind to a non-Photoshopped photo. Usually they're greeted with negative remarks. I was a bit surprised to see the amount of Photoshopping done, becase some things, namely the hair, could've been fixed in real life and not on a computer.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

the hair definitely could have been fixed IRL.

As an aside about the HB shoot, look at the candids of her at the beach, she's NOT a whale of a pregnant woman. She doesn't rock out to the huge freddy krueger style stretch marks, she STILL HAS muscle tone in her thighs and arms. 

She's just gotten a lot more worn looking in the face in the past 3 years :/


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Do I want to see Britney got back to her reality as it was in 2001? Absolutely. I'd love to see her claw her way back up.

*As an aside: imagine for a minute seeing the commentary about Britney here through the eyes of someone with fledgling self esteem...
Who hasn't the nerve yet to post an FOTD
Or be active on the site
Or make a contribution
Who isn't a pro
and reads these comments....
How must it make that person feel?
"If they are willing to trash Britney Spears, and I'm no where near as pretty as she is...with our without makeup...I'm NEVER posting FOTD's."*

But that's just my opinion._

 
beautifully said shimmer.. i couldn't agree more..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 9, 2006)

If they can make "non-perfect" pics "perfect" ...how do you know they didnt mess with the first pic to make her looks bad?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_If they can make "non-perfect" pics "perfect" ...how do you know they didnt mess with the first pic to make her looks bad?_

 
It is entirely possible.  I have seen pics that have aged or worsened someone's appearance.  However, in this case I don't think that's what's going on.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Britney isn't my girl, not over anyone else really. 
Britney looks bogus?
I'd love to see anyone pose for an internationally read magazine at the height of pregnancy (or not, either way) and NOT allow their image to be photoshopped.
I'd love to see all members on this site NOT photoshop their face before posting their fotd's (and I'm not saying everyone does but I am saying it happens).  Shocking what a celeb looks like? Celebs are people too._

 
Let's see....where to start....yes, celebs are people too.  But after hours of hair, makeup, wardrobe styling, and working with a photographer and lighting crew and that's how she looks????  And they have to heavily photoshop the pic on top of that??  Come on.  Celebs are people too but they are people with the money and resources most other people don't have.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_As an aside: imagine for a minute seeing the commentary about Britney here through the eyes of someone with fledgling self esteem...
Who hasn't the nerve yet to post an FOTD
Or be active on the site
Or make a contribution
Who isn't a pro
and reads these comments....
How must it make that person feel?
"If they are willing to trash Britney Spears, and I'm no where near as pretty as she is...with our without makeup...I'm NEVER posting FOTD's."

But that's just my opinion._

 
That very well may be and I am sure there are people who will think just that.  Imagine a very similar person  who will head over to the FOTD section where there are people of all ages, races, sizes, and skill levels and see all of the support, encouraging words and praise that are being given to normal people just like them.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Perhaps if the public were to actually show the mag editors that we WANT to see the celebs as they really are instead of after the airbrushed magic this wouldn't be such a huge deal._

 
I agree with this! It's crazy to think that she looks "bad" in the picture... she just looks real. But unfortunately, looking real isn't good enough for some people. And the reality is that no one can stay looking young forever!

I also think she would look better if she smiled or something instead of trying to be sexy, but that's beside the point I guess.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Let's see....where to start....yes, celebs are people too.  But after hours of hair, makeup, wardrobe styling, and working with a photographer and lighting crew and that's how she looks????  And they have to heavily photoshop the pic on top of that??  Come on.  Celebs are people too but they are people with the money and resources most other people don't have._

 
hold up...
so who's to blame there?
The subject?
Obviously she's an attractive girl. She's always been attractive.
Given that to work with, it's _her_ fault those people who are likely paid more than fairly for the work they are supposed to do couldn't do better than that???
The photographer couldn't // didn't look through his lens and say "SOMEONE FIX HER HAIR, STAT! oh and HEY someone grab some visine too! You! There! Holding THAT light! Move it this way just a bit!!!"
And that's the subject's fault?
No.

Yes, absolutely she could take much better care of herself. However to hold solely her responsible for how she looks in that image is quite unrealistic. 
As you said it takes a team of professionals to do a photoshoot and obviously their work that day was just as sub par as she was.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_That very well may be and I am sure there are people who will think just that.  Imagine a very similar person  who will head over to the FOTD section where there are people of all ages, races, sizes, and skill levels and see all of the support, encouraging words and praise that are being given to normal people just like them._

 
You're right, they could.
Of course in the mindset of individuals like that,  the idea that they're on the same playing field as pretty much any of the girls who post is foreign. Add in factors such as a couple of other websites that troll this site and a few others for FOTDs to RCS and make fun of and you have a whole new reason for them to be trepidatious.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

As another angle of this discussion, another site I'm on has had this debate for months...
Now that we're in the days of digital (DOD) most photographers really _don't_ care about how the initial shot looks, as long as it's 'workable'. The definition (in this instance) of workable is that a retoucher (usually the photographer but in cases such as the one creating this thread, someone else) can easily go through and make it as it was mentally envisioned with minimal effort. The lighting is good, the hair is generally okay...etc.
THAT is why the above photographs look the way they do, because the retouchers can very easily come right behind the photographer and 'fix' the image, and it's less work.


----------



## inlucesco (Aug 9, 2006)

Eh.  What does it matter if she's photoshopped?  The Harper's Bazaar photos are elegant and beautiful.  I don't think they're supposed to be representative of Real Pregnant Women Everywhere.  Photography, and in this case fashion photography, is often an art form.  I don't think it gives her less credibility, as it were, to be photoshopped.  

Or rather, I don't look at her photos and think, she's perpetrating a myth.  I think we all know that no one goes through pregnancy (or life, considering her pre-pregnancy pictures too) looking exactly like that....but wouldn't it be nice if everyone could.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Add in factors such as a couple of other websites that troll this site and a few others for FOTDs to RCS and make fun of and you have a whole new reason for them to be trepidatious._

 
Whats RCS?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

right-click-save


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_ most photographers really don't care about how the initial shot looks, as long as it's 'workable'._

 
VERY true. I know many photographers who think that way


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say a fair majority of photographers shoot this way now.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

Well it probably takes less time to, "fix" the photo in photoshoot, than to worry about setting up the perfect shot, and then having to "fix" the same areas anyways, just not as much.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

You're correct.


----------



## angeldust (Aug 15, 2006)

regardless of the fact of whether or not she was touched up, she was probably preggers at the time, and she looks pretty decent in the first pic when thinking about it. its pretty much a given whether or not you're a celebrity that shitty pictures are bound to happen. i mean ive done a lot of hair and makeup for toni&guy shoots and a lot of times the girls aren't on top of their game and they look like ogres. shit happens.. britney was a fox at one time or another...i guess that just wasnt one of her days. i think with modeling or magazine covers you're always going to have to take it with a grain of salt anyways..EVERYONE is photoshopped not just brit.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

Aw, she looks beat. Is it just me, or does she look like Ashlee Simpson (slightly) in the second picture? Regardless of how photoshopped she is, I still have a great amount of respect for her. She's done her share of dumb things but she's more successful than I'll ever be and worth more than I could ever make. I hope she overcomes whatever she's going through and makes a comeback. I miss our world and how Britney-crazy it once was.


----------



## emmy (Aug 16, 2006)

She looks so old... its scary.


----------



## meagannn (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_You're right, they could.
Of course in the mindset of individuals like that,  the idea that they're on the same playing field as pretty much any of the girls who post is foreign. Add in factors such as a couple of other websites that troll this site and a few others for FOTDs to RCS and make fun of and you have a whole new reason for them to be trepidatious._

 
That is so crazy. People do that? save the FOTDs and make fun of them? jeez. i knew people were mean but i didn't know that anybody _that _mean would even know about this place.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

Not so much on _this_ site, no, because the FOTD forum is locked, but on other sites where FOTDs are posted? Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats terrible.. at least our face of the day forum is locked. although there  could be an insider..... 
:spy:


btw...
Shimmer..the girl in your icon is gonna smash her implants. haha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





haha everytime I see that Im like "damn that girls boobs are round"


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

she's always looked like Hell, to me. but i don't think she looks any worse in the before photo, she just looks like a real person who's been under tremendous stress and in the presence of heavy second hand smoke. plus i heard she had a drinking problem for a while, which also has negative affects on one's appearance..:shrug:


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think the 2nd picture looks like Ashley Simp. when she had blonde hair


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

poor brit.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 10, 2006)

agh that's crazy! i've seen some before & afters of tyra banks.. but they weren't THIS drastic. mostly just touching up her stomach area & thighs.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2006)

werent that drastic??? Tyra's retouching takes inches, wig lines, armpit fat, extra rolls, and her mustache off!!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 27, 2006)

Basically the post was to say, people shouldn't think brit really looks that way, because she has been photoshopped..period  so yes, girls can get the wrong impression to think they are imperfect because of that.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I know Britney is your girl, but she looks bogus.  

I do, however, agree with you about Teri Hatcher.  She looks horrible, just horrible.  I don't even want to talk about her cuz I don't know where to start.  I....I can't even continue.

And yes, all the models and celebrites we see in magazines are photoshopped.  It's just a shame to see what they actually look like versus what we see in the magazines.  It's shocking really.  And some need it more than others.

You guys should check out the Glenn Feron website.  It has everyone from Beyonce to Halle Berry with their before and afters.  The portfolio section is under construction but hopefully it will be back up soon._

 

and they wonder why girls younger and younger are getting eating disorders i have to say the photoshopping that they do on those girls bodys is soo stupid nobody could ever get that kind of body obviously if a celeb basically works out for a living and still has to have her body heavily photoshopped like beyonce and some of the other celebs in there how the hell are we supposta fell comfterable in our skin even though were gorgeous it doesnt stand up to their fake photo enhanced beauty thats setting the standards for all of us.


----------

